# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  بوست انصرافى ... ممنوع الدخول !!!!!

## dr.abdelgalil

*

اريتا تفتى (اقصد ضحيتى ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!
الامضاء : اصلع ومفلس وعليهو خروفين (ضحيتين ).
عيدكم مبارك ..
مسعولين من الخير الخروف بى كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------

